# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی شهر های کوچک

## abcde

سلام. کسی رو میشناسی که تجربیاتی از زندگی دانشجویی در شهر های کوچک داشته باشه؟ (جهرم، فسا، جیرفت، بجنورد، بابل، زابل، دزفول، اراک، شهرکرد، سبزوار شاهرود و ..)
اینکه با چه سختی هایی رو به رو بودن؟ در نهایت راضی بوده ان؟ چقدر به نظرشون مهم بوده ارجحیت رشته به دانشگاه؟ یا پشیمون نشدن از یک سال پشت کنکور نموندن؟ یا از پردیس شهر هایی مثل تهران و شیراز خوندن؟ انتقالی تونستن بگیرن؟ ( چقدر سخته این انتقالی؟ )
( ضمیر ها رو به دوم شخص هم میتونید تغییر بدید. )

----------

